# Olympus  FE-115 (xD memory card) & FreeBSD 7.0



## Daemony (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi!

FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE

Here's a digital photocamera Olympus FE-115 (USB) with xD picture card. When I plug it in USB port:


```
$ cat /var/log/messages | grep umass
Nov 15 06:44:42 lonestar kernel: umass0: <OLYMPUS FE115/X715, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 2> on uhub1
Nov 15 06:44:42 lonestar kernel: umass0: BBB reset failed, STALLED
Nov 15 06:44:42 lonestar kernel: umass0: BBB bulk-in clear stall failed, STALLED
Nov 15 06:44:42 lonestar kernel: umass0: BBB bulk-out clear stall failed, STALLED
Nov 15 06:45:47 lonestar kernel: umass0: BBB reset failed, STALLED
...
Nov 15 06:46:05 lonestar kernel: umass0: BBB bulk-in clear stall failed, STALLED
Nov 15 06:46:05 lonestar kernel: umass0: BBB bulk-out clear stall failed, STALLED
Nov 15 06:46:05 lonestar kernel: umass0: BBB reset failed, STALLED
Nov 15 06:46:05 lonestar kernel: umass0: BBB bulk-in clear stall failed, STALLED
Nov 15 06:46:05 lonestar kernel: umass0: BBB bulk-out clear stall failed, STALLED
Nov 15 06:46:05 lonestar kernel: umass0: at uhub1 port 2 (addr 2) disconnected
Nov 15 06:46:05 lonestar kernel: umass0: detached
```

In my kernel config here's next devices:


```
device          usb
device          uhci
device          ohci
device          ehci
device          scbus
device          ch
device          da
device          sa
device          cd
device          pass
device          ses
```

But photocamera are not working with PC. And not detected any new device in the system.

Any suggestions how to teach FreeBSD works with this camera?


----------



## lyuts (Nov 17, 2008)

When I used my camera with FreeBSD I did the following.

After camera plugin (via USB) my camera is recognized as direct access device (da). Then I  just mounted it manually.


----------



## Daemony (Nov 17, 2008)

I know, that it should detect as da* device, but it didn't before.  
But, in last try to attach camera, I wait few minutes and got in log:


```
Nov 17 13:17:36 lonestar kernel: umass0: <OLYMPUS FE115/X715, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 2> on uhub1
Nov 17 13:17:36 lonestar root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x07b4 product 0x0109 bus uhub1
Nov 17 13:17:36 lonestar kernel: umass0: BBB reset failed, STALLED
Nov 17 13:17:36 lonestar kernel: umass0: BBB bulk-in clear stall failed, STALLED
Nov 17 13:17:36 lonestar kernel: umass0: BBB bulk-out clear stall failed, STALLED
Nov 17 13:18:41 lonestar kernel: umass0: BBB reset failed, STALLED
...
Nov 17 13:23:51 lonestar kernel: umass0: BBB bulk-out clear stall failed, STALLED
Nov 17 13:23:51 lonestar kernel: (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): got CAM status 0x4
Nov 17 13:23:51 lonestar kernel: (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): fatal error, failed to attach to device
Nov 17 13:23:51 lonestar kernel: (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): lost device
Nov 17 13:23:53 lonestar kernel: umass0: BBB reset failed, STALLED
...
Nov 17 13:23:53 lonestar kernel: umass0: BBB bulk-in clear stall failed, STALLED
Nov 17 13:23:53 lonestar kernel: umass0: BBB bulk-out clear stall failed, STALLED
Nov 17 13:23:53 lonestar kernel: umass0: BBB reset failed, STALLED
Nov 17 13:23:53 lonestar kernel: umass0: BBB bulk-in clear stall failed, STALLED
Nov 17 13:23:53 lonestar kernel: umass0: BBB bulk-out clear stall failed, STALLED
```

and something in the moment KDE frozen, until camera was unplugged physically.
Then follow in log:


```
Nov 17 13:23:53 lonestar kernel: (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): removing device entry
Nov 17 13:23:53 lonestar kernel: umass0: at uhub1 port 2 (addr 2) disconnected
Nov 17 13:23:53 lonestar kernel: umass0: detached
```

So, when kernel found device da0 (~6 min after plugged) I can't mount it because computer hang on.

P.S.: Probably I should boot GENERIC kernel and try again.
May be it was my fault when I rebuild my own kernel...


----------



## bsddaemon (Nov 17, 2008)

Can you post your kernel config file?


----------



## Daemony (Nov 17, 2008)

Sure.


```
machine         i386
cpu             I686_CPU
ident LONESTAR
options         IPFIREWALL
options         IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE
options         IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE_LIMIT=10240
options         IPFIREWALL_FORWARD
options         IPDIVERT
options         DUMMYNET
options         LIBICONV
options         LIBMCHAIN
options         NETSMB
options         SMBFS
options         QUOTA
options         SC_PIXEL_MODE
options         VGA_WIDTH90
options         SC_NORM_ATTR=(FG_GREEN|BG_BLACK)
options         SC_KERNEL_CONS_ATTR=(FG_YELLOW|BG_BLACK)
options         VESA
device  crypto
options IPSEC
options COMPAT_FREEBSD6
options COMPAT_43TTY
options UFS_GJOURNAL
options AUDIT
options GEOM_LABEL
options GEOM_PART_GPT
device uart
options         SC_MOUSE_CHAR=0x3
options         SCHED_ULE
options         PREEMPTION
options         INET
options         FFS
options         SOFTUPDATES
options         UFS_ACL
options         UFS_DIRHASH
options         MSDOSFS
options         CD9660
options         PROCFS
options         PSEUDOFS
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD4
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD5
options         KTRACE
options         SYSVSHM
options         SYSVMSG
options         SYSVSEM
options         _KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING
options         KBD_INSTALL_CDEV
options         AHC_REG_PRETTY_PRINT
options         AHD_REG_PRETTY_PRINT
options         ADAPTIVE_GIANT
device          apic
device          isa
device          pci
device          fdc
device          ata
device          atadisk
device          atapicd
device          atapifd
options         ATA_STATIC_ID
device         scbus
device         ch
device         da
device         sa
device         cd
device         pass
device         ses
device          atkbdc
device          atkbd
device          psm
device          vga
device          splash
device          sc
device          agp
device          pmtimer
device          sio
device          miibus
device          fxp
device          rl
device          xl
device          ed
device          loop
device          random
device          ether
device          sl
device          ppp
device          tun
device          pty
device          md
device          bpf
device          usb
device          uhci
device          ohci
device          ehci
device          ugen
device          uhid
device          ulpt
device         umass
```


----------



## Daemony (Nov 17, 2008)

Tried to boot with GENERIC kernel - nothing wonderful didn't happen.
Same errors...


----------



## udragon (Nov 18, 2008)

*Same problem for Olympus C370Z*

Hi,

I got the same problem for the Olympus C370Z (which is also using the xD cards)

Here's a dmesg snippet :

umass0: <OLYMPUS X450/D535Z/C370Z, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 2> on uhub3
umass0: Get Max Lun not supported (STALLED)
umass0: BBB reset failed, STALLED
umass0: BBB bulk-in clear stall failed, STALLED
umass0: BBB bulk-out clear stall failed, STALLED

NOTE: The camera works fine on the same machine when booting under OpenSuse 10.3
*** lnx OpenSuse 10.3 dmesg log : ***
usb-storage: device found at 2
usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
USB Mass Storage support registered.
scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access OLYMPUS X450/D535Z/C370Z 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS
sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] 256000 512-byte hardware sectors (131 MB)
sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off
sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 00 06 00 00
sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through
sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] 256000 512-byte hardware sectors (131 MB)
sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off
sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 00 06 00 00
sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through
 sde: sde1
sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk
sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0
usb-storage: device scan complete
*** END OpenSuse 10.3 dmesg log ***


----------



## siffre (Nov 19, 2008)

I get the same errors for some usb flash drives. Sometimes directly when plugging in and sometimes while it's working. Annoying. 
Have you tried plugging the xD card into an external card reader instead?


----------

